# Part-Time Employment, but Full-Time Training



## SubtlyAgressive (2 Nov 2020)

Is it possible to join a part-time reserve unit, but go through the full-time basic training with the Regular Force recruits?


----------



## BDTyre (2 Nov 2020)

Generally no, although I believe some Navy reserve units used to do that. They may still do it.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (2 Nov 2020)

Depends on what element; Airforce, Navy or Army.

AFAIK, *all* PRes units have resumed training in some capacity.

RCAF and (not sure if *all*—someone else will need to confirm) RCN reserve unit recruits complete their basic training with regular force members. (Typically at CFLRS in Quebec, but due to covid, RegF BMQ courses are running in multiple locations.)

If you join an Army Reserve unit, they run their own BMQ serials. Depending on the respective unit’s schedule, a course may be offered allowing the recruit to complete course all at once, or during weekends.


----------



## dapaterson (2 Nov 2020)

RCN in recent years have run their own serials, due to lack of capacity at CFLRS in St Jean.


----------



## brihard (2 Nov 2020)

Another consideration- By 'basic training' do you mean just the first 'basic military qualification' that ever soldier, sailor or aviator completes to learn how to dress themselves and salute? Or do you mean the entirety of the usually two or three courses it takes someone to become functional at a basic level in their chosen occupation? In the PRes, some portion of those occupational courses is normally full time for a month or two, depending on the trade.


----------



## Monsoon (3 Nov 2020)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> RCN in recent years have run their own serials, due to lack of capacity at CFLRS in St Jean.


NAVRES has been running its own blended DL/DT/in-house BMQ serials during the peak summer season for a number of years, though to the best of my knowledge it's still possible for individuals to be loaded on fall/winter CFLRS serials depending on personal availability and open seats on courses.


----------



## SubtlyAgressive (11 Nov 2020)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Another consideration- By 'basic training' do you mean just the first 'basic military qualification' that ever soldier, sailor or aviator completes to learn how to dress themselves and salute? Or do you mean the entirety of the usually two or three courses it takes someone to become functional at a basic level in their chosen occupation? In the PRes, some portion of those occupational courses is normally full time for a month or two, depending on the trade.



I just don't want to spend the first year or so, as a reservist, learning the basics.


----------



## brihard (11 Nov 2020)

SubtlyAgressive said:
			
		

> I just don't want to spend the first year or so, as a reservist, learning the basics.



That’s not realistic. Even after basic training, your first few years are all about getting comfortable and then strong at the basics. The best military units are those who have really mastered the basics. Expect to spend the first year or so from when you join getting qualified in your trade at the basic level.


----------



## SubtlyAgressive (14 Nov 2020)

Brihard said:
			
		

> That’s not realistic. Even after basic training, your first few years are all about...


Ok, but how long is BMQ for Reservists vs Reg Force?


----------



## BDTyre (14 Nov 2020)

It's 21 or 23 training days for reservists. It's about a month if you can do it all in one block. Reg force BMQ at CFLRS is 10 weeks.


----------



## SubtlyAgressive (14 Nov 2020)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> It's 21 or 23 training days for reservists. It's about a month if you can do it all in one block. Reg force BMQ at CFLRS is 10 weeks.



Interesting.  What are the key differences in the curriculum?


----------



## rnkelly (14 Nov 2020)

SubtlyAgressive said:
			
		

> Interesting.  What are the key differences in the curriculum?



The key difference is one sucks more.


----------



## RocketRichard (16 Nov 2020)

rnkelly said:
			
		

> The key difference is one sucks more.


Having done both it very much depends on the course itself.  My Reg Force basic was far better and less suck than my Reserve BMQ. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BDTyre (17 Nov 2020)

SubtlyAgressive said:
			
		

> Interesting.  What are the key differences in the curriculum?



You learn the same things, but more in-depth if I'm not mistaken. It's been awhile since I've done my BMQ but we learned the basics of foot and rifle drill. Enough to carry out the sort of parade you'd see for say, graduating your course, or a change of command parade. There was lots of drill we didn't learn, and it isn't used so much, but on a reg force BMQ they can teach more complicated moves, such as fix and unfix bayonets, left and right forms, and turns on the march.


----------



## stealthylizard (17 Nov 2020)

Interestingly, I learned more drill as an army cadet than I did in the Reserves and the Regular Force combined, even without having attended CLI-Drill and Ceremonial as a cadet.


----------



## brihard (17 Nov 2020)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> Interestingly, I learned more drill as an army cadet than I did in the Reserves and the Regular Force combined, even without having attended CLI-Drill and Ceremonial as a cadet.



Had I not spent a couple summers at Ceremonial Guard that would have been true for me too.


----------



## BDTyre (17 Nov 2020)

We learned some fancy new moves (already mentioned) in 2010. We also learned left and right incline. I've never used them again. I'm sure I've done more rifle drill between September and November of 2010 than I've done in the rest of my CAF career.


----------



## SubtlyAgressive (18 Nov 2020)

RomeoJuliet said:
			
		

> Having done both it very much depends on the course itself.





			
				CanadianTire said:
			
		

> You learn the same things, but more in-depth if I'm not mistaken.



But what about the experience of living on a base, away from home/family and the teamwork/camaraderie that builds over time at CFLRS?  Is that not more valuable than what you go through as a reservist?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (18 Nov 2020)

SubtlyAgressive said:
			
		

> . . .  and the teamwork/camaraderie that builds over time at CFLRS?  Is that not more valuable than what you go through as a reservist?



You "may" have a better (longer) "teamwork/camaraderie" building experience at CFLRS, but that "team" will be Regulars.  Following the ten weeks that you may be with them, they will go on to BMQ-Land and/or trades courses in smaller cohorts, likely with some of those they worked with at CFLRS.  And then, after those other courses, they will continue on to their first postings, again, with the possibility that some of their course mates from basic will also be there with them.  Reservists will go through the same process, albeit in a much more abbreviated (and locally focused) fashion with the end product (soldiers) having received the necessary training that accommodates their availability as well as the differing requirements of the jobs (full-time vs part-time).


----------

